
Announcing the Acceptable Ads Program – AdBlock - support_ribbons
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-xcnRdCcBQBbVlLNTVUMjRZaDA/view?usp=sharing
======
fnordsensei
Since it is possible to opt out—why not?

